
San Francisco Assemblymember Chiu wants to ban towing cars - Areading314
https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/Chiu-s-bill-bans-towing-or-booting-vehicles-and-13902167.php
======
Gibbon1
That's a good start. Another thing I would like is if the owner has AAA or
some other towing service then the city would be required to call them to tow
it.

Also there is little reason, except corruption, for the cops to not send the
owner a text or recorded message to move their car before towing it.

------
Glyptodon
My gripe with towing is that personal property is held hostage. You should, in
all cases, be able to get your property back immediately, without paying at
that moment, and then deal with fines, fees, or bills separately whether via
court or otherwise.

